# Downoi Growing Tips?



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I got a sprig of downoi recently. Interesting plant, not so sure what to do with it. But anyways, any tips on how to grow it quickly and effectively? I literally have only a sprig, is it a fast grower?

-John N.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

The best way to grow it quickly is to leave it floating in the water. I currently have over 20 planted in my forground and they seem to grow pretty slow, although they are starting to grow sideshoots.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I got a sprig of it about a month and a half ago. Planted it, and it has thrown out a sideshoot which is taller than the original plant. If I look closely I see it is developing a couple of more sideshoots. 

I have heard it doesn't like to be shaded.

I have hard water, and a CO2 injected tank. I can tell you it grows faster than my petite nanas do, if that helps any in comparison.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

It needs a good supple of micros as well, mine turned white when they dropped a little


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

I've had good luck with it in hard water as well. Insufficient micros will cause new growth to appear white/bleached. It seems to be a fairly slow-grower in hard water. IME, it grows somewhat more quickly in softer, acidic water. Overall not a very tough plant to keep


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

John Rupprecht sent me a single stem and I was more than grateful. Right now it appears to be putting more leaves out of the center like a sword, and it seems to be doing okay. No sideshoots yet, and I've had it for two weeks. I've got mine under 130 watts in a 37, with CO2, religious fertilization, slightly acidic soft water.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

mrbelvedere138 said:


> John Rupprecht sent me a single stem and I was more than grateful. Right now it appears to be putting more leaves out of the center like a sword, and it seems to be doing okay. No sideshoots yet, and I've had it for two weeks. I've got mine under 130 watts in a 37, with CO2, religious fertilization, slightly acidic soft water.


John is an awesome awesome guy. He gave me a deal of a lifetime


----------



## Rupey (Jun 3, 2004)

I've grown in it in hard (18kh-22gh) and now in softer (3kh-6gh) water and it doesn't really seem to matter. I also have in it my 75 gallon with close to 4 wpg t5 lighting and in my 46 bow with 2 wpg normal t8 lighting and it does fine with those also. It does get pale when you let the iron and other micros get low but thats the only thing I've ever noticed with the plant. I agree with Travis on it being pretty undemanding and easy plant to grow. I started out with 5 stems last Oct. and have sold/traded over 100 stems and have approx 50 still in my tanks. Its not a fast grower by any means but if left alone it will send side shoots out pretty regularly.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

My single stem of downoi has done pretty well under High light and excel dosing. I have multiple stems now thanks to the suggestions above. But new question.

Does downoi do okay in low light?

I'm thinking of creating a low light setup, and want to keep the foreground simple with downoi here and there. I'm not expecting rampant growth, but I still want it to survive and look healthy. Before I begin this low tech setup, I would like to know if anyone else grows downoi under low light conditons (under 2 wpg).

-John N.


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

John N. said:


> My single stem of downoi has done pretty well under High light and excel dosing. I have multiple stems now thanks to the suggestions above. But new question.
> 
> Does downoi do okay in low light?
> 
> ...


It will grow well in shade/low light too. I have each side of my 75g tank (216w T5HO) planted with it. The left side is well lit, and the right side is heavily shaded. High light will produce slightly faster growth, and it will grow more compact/dense. It will also stay shorter, up to 2". The right side still grows well, but is slightly slower growing, not as dense--although planting more densely would remedy this, and it grows taller, up to 4". The height issue is kind of interesting, as you can cut it like a stem plant and it will still grow by producing sideshoots. I've noticed more roots, but they aren't anything like stem plant roots (being all hairy and stuff).

I find this plant to be extremely easy to grow as long as you keep the nutrients, particularly the traces, up. It's not fussy about anything else that I've noticed. The longer you leave it alone, the faster it will grow--at an exponential rate. I don't touch mine, and it's really thick. I pruned out 10 stems the other day and I couldn't tell. I would have full confidence to use it in a lower light tank; I plan to do the same!


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Hmm I just had a piece that melted away to about 1/2" above the roots did melt away so its just the stem with no leaves. Do you think it will grow?


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes. I had that happen when I moved some from my hard water tank to my soft water tank. I was left with some semi-green sticks and a couple white root buds. I left it alone, being sure not to disturb it, and it's beginning to grow back pretty well. This is one plant that takes forever to acclimate, but when it does, it will grow at a steady pace, regardless of fluctuations in parameters (such as nutrients). Lord knows I can't seem to keep mine very steady!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

JerseyScape said:


> The best way to grow it quickly is to leave it floating in the water.


I agree with this method for the fastest propagation. It doesn't seem to mind most water parameters as long as you keep the ferts going regularly.


----------



## gbbudd (May 2, 2006)

i have downoi in my tank in a years time it could have easily tanken over the entire bottom of the tank being a 92 gallon i used no ferts what so ever only c02 injection and medieum lighting about 2 watts per gallon using Quartz halogen so yellow spectrum is not harmful.
http://s194.photobucket.com/albums/z232/gbbudd/


----------

